# Illuminated Door Sill plate not working



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd guess they're connected to the dome light circuit somehow. Time to start tracing wiring.


----------



## CruzeRSTN (Jan 4, 2018)

I actually found it out, popped the plate off (it’s just some weird style pressure clip thing you literally just pull it) and there’s 2 batteries (2430) massive watch batteries 1 at each end under these plastic caps. Simple enough


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I was going to say they're battery powered so check that. I was looking at getting them but once I found they were battery powered I was like WTF.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ohhhhhhkay. I would have thought there were like the Gen1 - it comes with a wiring harness to connect it up.


----------

